# Aluminum insert inside Wilier Cento1 seat tube



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone tried not to use this insert on your cento? is it safe?it saves me 30gr and I make sure my stubby post is not overtight,,any thoughts?,,Thanks


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

The Cento's come with an aluminum insert? Come to think of it, makes sense to keep the carbon seatpost from flexing to prevent over tightening. On a side note, are you able to add spacers to raise the seat mast?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes,it comes with it,,Im not adding spacer I actually need to lower my seat at least 5mm,by taking off the insert it lowered down 3mm and shreaded 30g..Im also wondering if all ISP like scott comes with an insert as well?. 



rcjunkie3000 said:


> The Cento's come with an aluminum insert? Come to think of it, makes sense to keep the carbon seatpost from flexing to prevent over tightening. On a side note, are you able to add spacers to raise the seat mast?


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

I use mine and haven't thought about removing it. I also use a section (approx 1-2mm or so) from the ISP that I cut-off as a "spacer" of sorts on top of the collar when I switched to a lower profile saddle to provide some support when I had to raise it a hair. No issues so far and I don't anticipate any since it's right on top of the collar and not grinding against the ISP. 

I'm curious as well to see if the aluminum insert is truly needed. 30 grams is 30 grams . I got a buddy that has a Scott Addict with an ISP so I'll ask if he has one on his. 

Anyone else have an ISP from another manufacturer with an aluminum insert?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

any word from your friend?


suasponte2/75 said:


> I use mine and haven't thought about removing it. I also use a section (approx 1-2mm or so) from the ISP that I cut-off as a "spacer" of sorts on top of the collar when I switched to a lower profile saddle to provide some support when I had to raise it a hair. No issues so far and I don't anticipate any since it's right on top of the collar and not grinding against the ISP.
> 
> I'm curious as well to see if the aluminum insert is truly needed. 30 grams is 30 grams . I got a buddy that has a Scott Addict with an ISP so I'll ask if he has one on his.
> 
> Anyone else have an ISP from another manufacturer with an aluminum insert?


----------



## mjolner80 (Nov 18, 2010)

I am just about to make my cut on my Cento 1. Anyone come to a conclusion on the aluminum insert?


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes the Cento 1 and Cento SL does come with an aluminum insert. It is recommended to use it to avoid crushing the carbon tube. I would use it.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Ive been using my cento for 6 months now without the aluminum insert,but my seat toper sat exactly without gap on the post,I was told by the bike tech that the main purpose of the insert is if you are installing your stubby high and needs to be very tight to avoid slipping then the insert will protect the seatpost..I save 30 grams by the way,,lol..


mjolner80 said:


> I am just about to make my cut on my Cento 1. Anyone come to a conclusion on the aluminum insert?


----------



## danbig (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone hv this problem ?


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Whats the problem? Is the seat tube damaged? It looks to me like seat mast chaffing for lack of a better term. The seat mast scuffs up the top of the isp. If it is scuffed up i think thats normal since seatmast fits so snug. Mine probably looks like that if i could manage to even remove the seatmast. Mine is stuck on pretty good.


----------



## danbig (Nov 19, 2008)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Whats the problem? Is the seat tube damaged? It looks to me like seat mast chaffing for lack of a better term. The seat mast scuffs up the top of the isp. If it is scuffed up i think thats normal since seatmast fits so snug. Mine probably looks like that if i could manage to even remove the seatmast. Mine is stuck on pretty good.


hi, 
the seat tube was broken into two seperate prieces that you see in the pic.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Holy molly,,even with the aluminum insert still it crushed it,,il check mine asap....



danbig said:


> hi,
> the seat tube was broken into two seperate prieces that you see in the pic.


----------



## danbig (Nov 19, 2008)

bon_gabs said:


> Holy molly,,even with the aluminum insert still it crushed it,,il check mine asap....


Even i m under warranty, i still got no replys from the Hong kong bike shop. I already spend about half year to handle this.I m extremely disappointed of their Policy.


----------



## kreyszig (May 2, 2006)

Could someone told me if seat tube chaffing is a result of removing the stubby many times, or a result of having it moving slightly while using the bike? My original stubby was quite a bit loose on my tube, so I could put some 3M ScotchGuard film on the seat tube to protect it from chaffing. However, I just received a Ritchey WCS Stubby and that one fits much tighter. The 3M film definitely no longer fits and I am not sure what to do to protect the tube. Would carbon paste be sufficient? Or I could add a thin layer of transparent silicon, let it dry then put the clamp on? I would like to know if any of you has a trick...

Thanks!


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I just use the ritchey stubby that comes with the frame then apply a carbon paste inside to avoid twisting,I did this to my cento without the aluminum insert and works perfectly,btw the carbon paste helps to avoid overtightening the clamp,3nm is enough.



kreyszig said:


> Could someone told me if seat tube chaffing is a result of removing the stubby many times, or a result of having it moving slightly while using the bike? My original stubby was quite a bit loose on my tube, so I could put some 3M ScotchGuard film on the seat tube to protect it from chaffing. However, I just received a Ritchey WCS Stubby and that one fits much tighter. The 3M film definitely no longer fits and I am not sure what to do to protect the tube. Would carbon paste be sufficient? Or I could add a thin layer of transparent silicon, let it dry then put the clamp on? I would like to know if any of you has a trick...
> 
> Thanks!


----------

